# New Golf GTD Unveiled



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*FULL STORY*
*PHOTO GALLERY*


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

FIRST!!!!
AND YES


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Daskoupe)*

YES!!!! Ill take one in Black 6spd please. would you prefer cash check or credit for the deposit?


----------



## KingTurbo (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Boost Addicted)*

Love the interior. I hope we get it.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (KingTurbo)*

Bring it out at the beginning of 2010 and you WILL see one in my driveway. This would be the PERFECT car for me and my 50 mile round trip commute and my weekend autoX fun.
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE VW BRING THIS HERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

This could possibly start a true diesel revolution on this side of the pond...
This needs to come out here!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (VR6 NRG)*

i'll take one in white.6spd.


----------



## DiscoStu (May 8, 2001)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Daskoupe)*

I am looking for an upgrade for my beat up golf. That will look nice next to my sportwagen.


----------



## mortician79 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

I will take one!
Bring it to Canada, it will sell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (mortician79)*

that interior is dope!


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

Since I currently drive a TDI it may seem obvious, but I want!!!


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Pelican18TQA4)*

PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASE! VWofA listen to us on this one. Bring this car here!!!


----------



## Junkyolebluecar (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

This is just pure torture! I'm not asking you to give it to me but for God's sake LET ME BUY IT!!! VWOA, even if you have to treat the production / distribution of this vehicle like an R32, just do it! Please. I will be happy to pay full retail. Happy I tell you. Could VW consider the European delivery thing where I come over and sign for it, drive it about and have her shipped back home? Eh? I will probably buy TWO. When the first one dies, gets killed, or (LOL) wears out then I would start using my 2nd one. Oh please VW, by all means appeal to the masses but let the Eco-Enthusiast have their day.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

Yea Yea Yea another unavailable cool VW. I am tired of all this baitin. I am building my own PD 150 79 Scirocco.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes make mine a 2 dr. with DSG and reflex silver/black interior. 
If the GTD is not going to be here in NA I'll take a GTI 2 dr.


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I love the concept of this golf so much, I want mine in light blue


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Individual program would be the icing on the cake... 
along with Autostadt delivery... mmmmmm


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

i love diesels... but this thing is UGLY! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
looks like a touareg with the fake scoops in the front buper and the 4x4 stance. looks like crap like all the new vw's. aren't GTI's supposed to LOOK SPORTY? interior is great, drivetrain is great, but a blind man on lsd could draw a better exterior. 
if the a6 looks better, maybe. but in a5 guise, hell no. 
+ just found out this is the a6. no thank you +
and no, i'm not living in the past with my older cars. i just want something that is stylish and performs if i were to buy a NEW car. this is not the car to do that for me. 


_Modified by Cynical 1 at 11:24 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

_Quote »_VWvortex Editors Note: Whether the U.S. market will see a GTD model remains to be seen. Volkswagen of America would like to offer it here, *but given that diesel models command a stiffer price tag over normally aspirated models*, holding the price on a diesel GTI model would be tricky. We'll certain keep you up to date on the latest developments...


Why say the diesel model is more expensive than a NA model? To me, this car should be compared to the 2.0T GTI, not the 2.5NA Golf.
GTI = 200hp / 28mpg
GTD = 170hp / 42mpg
If the cars were the same price and you got 15% less power for 50% better mileage? Seems like a no brainer...


_Modified by Fahrvergnuugen at 4:02 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (Fahrvergnuugen)*

Do want

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_i love diesels... but this thing is UGLY! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
looks like a touareg with the fake scoops in the front buper and the 4x4 stance. looks like crap like all the new vw's. aren't GTI's supposed to LOOK SPORTY? interior is great, drivetrain is great, but a blind man on lsd could draw a better exterior. 
if the a6 looks better, maybe. but in a5 guise, hell no. 
(an i'm sure i'll be censored by a mod soon and this post deleted because i don't think it looks like god's dong like they think it shoud)

_Modified by Cynical 1 at 7:01 PM 3-29-2009_

Well then you can continue to live in the past and enjoy your '79 Rabbit. You and Sciroccohal must be buds.


----------



## Foxtrot 3 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Mike Gordon)*

Daddy likes...gimme a 2-door please.
Of course, it wouldn't hurt sales if unleaded was close to $4 a gallon.


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

I like it! Its not supposed to look like a GTI to whoever said its ugly up there. Its a sporty diesel that I hope comes this direction!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Good By 06 GTI Hello GTD


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

brilliant


----------



## imhondude (May 5, 2006)

Sign me up.


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (imhondude)*

4 doors and an auto http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

Bring it, great package. 
Perfect blend of eco-performance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
umm.. to the previous post, it is an MK6 (VI), not 5 guise.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

Want it. Bad. I'd take a 4-door in white, with that sweet plaid cloth interior.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VWOA to bring it.


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Definitely brilliant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....love the seats too. I wonder if they'll swap into my 06 Jetta?


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

If we can't get it in the US i'll move.


----------



## cosmicgreenGTI (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (BuPsychBass)*

USA Please....
I dont want a Jetta


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (cosmicgreenGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cosmicgreenGTI* »_USA Please....
I dont want a Jetta

Me too!!!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

Want, want, want, want!


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

awesome it's about time
how bout a two door?
i guess 4 door is ok for some but not for me personally...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

Jamie, you know as well as anyone here: if this does not come soon, VW is going to lose thousands of potential sales.
I have been waiting for a Golf TDI for many, many years. I even got all my funds lined up for a substitute JSW --- except none (with manual transmission) have been available, at all, and they can't be ordered --- so I gave up on that. Just now, in my local market, I can get a less than 3-year old, pre-loved Honda Fit with great mileage for less than 1/3 of what a well-configured Golf TDI will be. Yet, I still have not given my nod to that one, because I am still waiting and hoping there will be a manual hatch/wagen TDI, at one point. 
But, patience is running thin... 
*Yes, I would like the 170hp version with sports suspension. I also like fogs and heated sets, leather is preferred.* 
BTW, for those of you who would like to state what exactly your Golf TDI trim level preferences and details are, There is a friendly thread for that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by feels_road at 2:24 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (feels_road)*


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

wonder how much it will cost...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_wonder how much it will cost...

My first thought as well. If it's affordable, I'd pull the trigger on one in a heartbeat. I've been keeping my 'buy a new car' card close to my chest and I think I could talk the wife into spending the green on one of those, so yeah, bring it.
(Yes, before anyone says anything, you have to convince your other half when you're talking about buying a new car. to drive up in a new car unannounced is rude, stupid and shows you don't value her opinion/don't care what she thinks about finances.)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_i love diesels... but this thing is UGLY! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
looks like a touareg with the fake scoops in the front buper and the 4x4 stance. looks like crap like all the new vw's. aren't GTI's supposed to LOOK SPORTY? interior is great, drivetrain is great, but a blind man on lsd could draw a better exterior. 
if the a6 looks better, maybe. but in a5 guise, hell no. 
(an i'm sure i'll be censored by a mod soon and this post deleted because i don't think it looks like god's dong like they think it shoud)


You're pretty full of yourself...








You are entitled to your opinion like everyone else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_Jamie, you know as well as anyone here: if this does not come soon, VW is going to lose thousands of potential sales.
I have been waiting for a Golf TDI for many, many years. I even got all my funds lined up for a substitute JSW --- except none (with manual transmission) have been available, at all, and they can't be ordered --- so I gave up on that. Just now, in my local market, I can get a less than 3-year old, pre-loved Honda Fit with great mileage for less than 1/3 of what a well-configured Golf TDI will be. Yet, I still have not given my nod to that one, because I am still waiting and hoping there will be a manual hatch/wagen TDI, at one point. 
But, patience is running thin... 
*Yes, I would like the 170hp version with sports suspension. I also like fogs and heated sets, leather is preferred.* 
BTW, for those of you who would like to state what exactly your Golf TDI trim level preferences and details are, There is a friendly thread for that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









The current problem with the 170hp version of the 2.0 TDI here in the states is that it would have to be certified just for this model and that additional cost would drive the price up quite a bit.
VWoA could potentially offer the existing 140hp 2.0 TDI in a GTD package that would have some of the trim pieces of the European model, but not all. We'll see what happens, but they are working on trying to make it work for our market.
- jamie


----------



## steverado87 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_










i would get one exactly like this w/ a manual....do they come w/ the car too?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mik3 th3 rooki3 (May 2, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

it sould be great to have this car available in the usa.
if it ends up being offered like the r32, in limited numbers, good!
just don't do all dsg only.
i'll take mine in 4 doors and manual please.
compared to a regular gti, would this qualify for another tax credit?
that would be the icing on the cake.
i want one!
i think this will sell better to the masses when gasoline goes back up.
and until then only we will get to enjoy it and that's fine with me.
-m


----------



## redleg (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

jamie:"The current problem with the 170hp version of the 2.0 TDI here in the states is that it would have to be certified just for this model and that additional cost would drive the price up quite a bit.
VWoA could potentially offer the existing 140hp 2.0 TDI in a GTD package that would have some of the trim pieces of the European model, but not all. We'll see what happens, but they are working on trying to make it work for our market."
Then VW needs to offer 170hp engine combination across the entire model line and make a GLD Jetta (sedna and Sportwagen), a sport model Tiguan, sport model Passat (sedan and wagon). Allow Audi to represent VAG with the gas-powered fire breathers and large diesels, and let VW have the small diesel powered fire breathers. 

_Modified by redleg at 9:38 AM 3-30-2009_


_Modified by redleg at 9:39 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (KingTurbo)*

6MT 4 door please.


----------



## TDi Surfer (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (captain coordination)*



























_Modified by TDi Surfer at 10:04 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## AERacing (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

I hope VW USA reads this forum...this is exactly what I want... Hell, I would even consider the girly Tiguan if it came with this powerplant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (redleg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redleg* »_Then VW needs to offer 170hp engine combination across the entire model line and make a GLD Jetta (sedna and Sportwagen), a sport model Tiguan, sport model Passat (sedan and wagon). Allow Audi to represent VAG with the gas-powered fire breathers and large diesels, and let VW have the small diesel powered fire breathers. 

Seriously. What is stopping them from plopping them in models across the board?


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (ThatGuyRyan)*

I would really like to have this car!


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Fastvolks)*

I would take this over a GTI, for sure.


----------



## mrbrettw (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Vw_herbie)*

Nice but, wait a minute here... The base price is 27,475 Euros! With exchange rates that's about 36K for 170 hp gti, no thanks... Hopefully they wouldn't price it like that in the US? I just don't see how they could bring it here for that price.


----------



## Roast (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (mrbrettw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbrettw* »_Nice but, wait a minute here... The base price is 27,475 Euros! With exchange rates that's about 36K for 170 hp gti, no thanks... Hopefully they wouldn't price it like that in the US? I just don't see how they could bring it here for that price.

There's not a direct conversion there. 
Example, a DSG GTI is 28.525,00 euros base. While here it's 23-24ish.
So the GTD falls in the GTI range in europe (price-wise), but I would guess it'll still be at a premium here. I think i would be interested at 1-2k over a similarly packaged GTI. (I would make it up in gas cost eventually!)


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (ThatGuyRyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuyRyan* »_
Seriously. What is stopping them from plopping them in models across the board?

More than likely: emissions.
I read somewhere that the 140hp TDI doesn't need to use urea for the exhaust after treatment while the 170hp version would. I think they're trying to stay away from that in the Golf/Jetta.

_Modified by MattRabbit at 9:10 AM 3-30-2009_


_Modified by MattRabbit at 9:11 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

I want mine in Satin Black Teflon Coating from the factory. I am just waiting for the first vehicle to offer this... 
This car would rock with it.


----------



## TCBinaflash (Feb 9, 2007)

How do I make a deposit?


----------



## renato (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (mortician79)*

I'll hold my 2001 TDI Golf until the day this comes out in the US... LOVE IT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
mmmmm.... chipping that thing should be fun


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Cash in hand where and when can I place my order. Come on VW get with it, bring it to NA and it will SELL big time.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

hell yeeesssss!!! VW customers speaks, VW listens!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (tagsvags)*

I was thinking about a MK6 GTi, but I WOULD buy a MK6 GTD (Read the difference VWoA... WILL BUY)


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (redleg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redleg* »_
Then VW needs to offer 170hp engine combination across the entire model line and make a GLD Jetta (sedna and Sportwagen), a sport model Tiguan, sport model Passat (sedan and wagon). Allow Audi to represent VAG with the gas-powered fire breathers and large diesels, and let VW have the small diesel powered fire breathers. 


Exactly! It's about time VWofA starts using the 170 hp diesel over here. We need it in the Tiguan anyway so why not offer it in the GTD as well? So it adds to the cost. Does the GTI cost more than the standard Golf? Well, then it stands to reason the GTD will cost more that the standard Golf as well. Audi could use it in the A3 as well. I'm not sure why they are using the 140 hp in the A3 anyway. It's an Audi. For all the extra money it costs it should have 170 hp and Quattro.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The current problem with the 170hp version of the 2.0 TDI here in the states is that it would have to be certified just for this model and that additional cost would drive the price up quite a bit.
VWoA could potentially offer the existing 140hp 2.0 TDI in a GTD package that would have some of the trim pieces of the European model, but not all. We'll see what happens, but they are working on trying to make it work for our market.
- jamie

I think the 170 hp engine is what makes the GTD. The rest is just eye candy. VWoA very much needs to offer the 170 hp in the Tiguan anyway and probably the Passat down the line as well. If they are forward thinking (I have my doubts) they would see this and realize that it is not just for one model. This would simply be the first of many.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Junkyolebluecar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junkyolebluecar* »_This is just pure torture! I'm not asking you to give it to me but for God's sake LET ME BUY IT!!! VWOA, even if you have to treat the production / distribution of this vehicle like an R32, just do it! Please. I will be happy to pay full retail. Happy I tell you. Could VW consider the European delivery thing where I come over and sign for it, drive it about and have her shipped back home? Eh? I will probably buy TWO. When the first one dies, gets killed, or (LOL) wears out then I would start using my 2nd one. Oh please VW, by all means appeal to the masses but let the Eco-Enthusiast have their day.

Hahahaha... Hard Core!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If I found my perfect car and could afford it, I might almost buy two.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This vehicle would be a very strong contender for me against Audi sporting diesel or BMW sporting diesel. It's all about finding the best compromise of features, with, of course, a diesel engine. VW gets a lot of this right generally, which is why I'd even consider FWD again (omg, did I just say that?!?







)
My only other choice would be between this or a Tiguan TDI, as I'm really feelin the need for an offroad-capable vehicle right now.


_Modified by RogueTDI at 10:09 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## TrannyCracker (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Junkyolebluecar)*

me too! PLEASE BRING IT to America.....PLEEAAAAAAASE


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The current problem with the 170hp version of the 2.0 TDI here in the states is that it would have to be certified just for this model and that additional cost would drive the price up quite a bit.
VWoA could potentially offer the existing 140hp 2.0 TDI in a GTD package that would have some of the trim pieces of the European model, but not all. We'll see what happens, but they are working on trying to make it work for our market.
- jamie

For sure the 170hp version ought to be certified, especially if it can be this can be done independent of the emission system (which might vary between different vehicles/platforms). The 170hp version would make much more sense for many applications, such as, (hint hint) a Tiguan 170hp TDI. It would also make the perfect option for many base (or at least economy-base) engines in the future for many vehicles.
PS: For the record - Id take one with "5 doors" MT6 and lots of goodies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by RogueTDI at 10:35 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (MattRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattRabbit* »_
More than likely: emissions.
I read somewhere that the 140hp TDI doesn't need to use urea for the exhaust after treatment while the 170hp version would. I think they're trying to stay away from that in the Golf/Jetta.

_Modified by MattRabbit at 9:10 AM 3-30-2009_

_Modified by MattRabbit at 9:11 AM 3-30-2009_

This is more or less the case. It's more the vehicle class/size that impacts the power demands that then impacts the emission system demands. A 170hp in a light vehicle ought to have no issue with non-SCR NOx controls.


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

I live in Wolfsburg and this is the first I hear of this Diesel GTI. I've seen/been in the new GTI 2.0T and its worth every cent! The single exhaust kills the GTI A6 look.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (nebone18)*

must agree - get the pipes symmetric if it's all the same to the engineers.


----------



## ryank401 (May 26, 2006)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

I want it!


----------



## sengert (May 26, 2000)

This is exactly the kind of car that is 100% volkswagen and exactly what so many of us here would want and would buy! But, alas, I'll believe it when I see it.
VWofA and GMbH Still believe that the US market wants something different than what they already have (TDI's, GTD, Scirocco, and what ever happened to the retro-bus instead of the Chrysler!?!)... **sigh**
Maybe someday, I'll be able to buy a GTD or a Tiguan TDI, or a VW Microbus...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The current problem with the 170hp version of the 2.0 TDI here in the states is that it would have to be certified just for this model and that additional cost would drive the price up quite a bit.

I can see the problem in that most other available models are quite low volume these days, while the Tiguan likely needs the AddBlue solution (whereas the Jetta and Golf won't, since the available hp does not change a typical drive cycle, and Diesels don't normally run leaner with more hp, anyway). Still, if they really had wanted to, VW could have made the 170hp standard on the Golf at introduction, and simultaneously introduced a GTD Jetta with the same engine. Combined, that would have been enough sales numbers to justify the certification cost. Then, depending on sales, they could have made the 140hp TDI a lower-cost option on the Golf, later.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
VWoA could potentially offer the existing 140hp 2.0 TDI in a GTD package that would have some of the trim pieces of the European model, but not all. We'll see what happens, but they are working on trying to make it work for our market.
- jamie

As others have said, don't even bother. It's the engine people want, and perhaps XDS, most of the remainder can be changed, anyway (e.g., suspension). OK, I am sad I can't get leather with the TDI, but that's about it. At any rate, no way I would buy a more expensive "GTD" just for the looks, with nothing behind it.


----------



## NYTDI (Nov 23, 2001)

Although I want a premium heated CLOTH seat (bolstered w/ adj. lumbar) I would otherwise agree w/feels_road - w/o the 170 hp engine don't bother.


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (mrbrettw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbrettw* »_Nice but, wait a minute here... The base price is 27,475 Euros! With exchange rates that's about 36K for 170 hp gti, no thanks... Hopefully they wouldn't price it like that in the US? I just don't see how they could bring it here for that price.

I guess you paid 45,850+ euros (base) for your car and that's the reason you're converting the price like that to US dollars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_This could possibly start a true diesel revolution on this side of the pond...
This needs to come out here!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
That would be cool, but it won't work with the current Diesel refining/distribution market we have now. Remember how high Diesel was compared to gasoline 6 months ago? Yes I realize that even with that high price the efficiency of Diesel still comes out on top, but try to explain that to the masses. If the Diesel price gets out of whack with gasoline again it will put the kibosh on the Diesel revolution.
BTW, I'll take that gray one with a DSG please.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (85GTI)*

Even if all-of-a-sudden Diesels would make up 20% of all car sales (which certainly is not going to happen over the next 5 years), it would have negligible impact on distillate fuel demand. That is, those cars would still make up only a very small fraction of the total US fleet, and distillate usage from all other demands combined (commercial trucking and other transportation, heating oil, jet fuel, ...) are much, much larger.
At the same time, refining capacity is being built up both in the US and internationally, compensating for the expected _industrial_ demand once the economy turns around.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_As others have said, don't even bother. It's the engine people want, and perhaps XDS, most of the remainder can be changed, anyway (e.g., suspension). OK, I am sad I can't get leather with the TDI, but that's about it. At any rate, no way I would buy a more expensive "GTD" just for the looks, with nothing behind it.









I have to disagree with you. I traded a '08 R32 for my Jetta TDI because I drive about 100 miles/day and filling up the .:R every 2-3 days gets old real fast. I bought the Jetta not because of the car but because of the engine. Had the R32 been available with the same 140hp engine, I would've bought that. Point being, I bought a TDI because it makes sense for me. The only problem is, the TDI isn't currently available with all the things that I like (bigger brakes, standard Bi-Xenons, sport seats, sport suspension, etc.). Had there been a TDI version of the GLI when I got my car I would've bought it.


----------



## NYTDI (Nov 23, 2001)

I think feels_road was referring back to jamies comment 
"VWoA could potentially offer the existing 140hp 2.0 TDI in a GTD package that would have some of the trim pieces of the European model, but not all. We'll see what happens, but they are working on trying to make it work for our market."
Implies a mostly or purely cosmetic interior/exterior package w/o the mechanicals (engine AND suspension, brakes). At least that's the way I took it

_Modified by NYTDI at 3:33 AM 3-31-2009_


_Modified by NYTDI at 4:26 AM 3-31-2009_


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_At the same time, refining capacity is being built up both in the US and internationally, compensating for the expected _industrial_ demand once the economy turns around.
That is good news, but will that be enough to buffer out what ever it was that jacked up the prices last year? Hope so.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_ The only problem is, the TDI isn't currently available with all the things that I like (bigger brakes, standard Bi-Xenons, sport seats, sport suspension, etc.). 

As I mentioned before, I actually agree with you on the seats (I want sports leather seats), and perhaps the GTI-type steering wheel. And I do want some of the rest, too - just not without then also having the better engine.

Because, all the rest can be easily changed, anyway. You can retro-fit HIDs (or perhaps even order them as an option on the new TDI), you get fogs standard (that you don't get on some other VWs and that are even more important to me than HIDs), you can very easily install bigger brakes as long as you opt for 17" wheels, and you can improve the suspension for relatively little money even beyond VW's sport suspension (e.g., Eibach springs with Koni FSDs). Sure, the total will be a bit more than the price if it could be ordered as a package, but not _that_ much more. Just look at the price difference between the Rabbit and the GTI: VW does charge for all those bits...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_That is good news, but will that be enough to buffer out what ever it was that jacked up the prices last year? Hope so.

I can't foretell the future, either. IMO, the problem in the past has been lack of competition among the refineries. When the economy was doing well, a refinery could actually make _more_ money by selling _less_ Diesel - because the price went up more than necessary to compensate. We have a different administration now, and perhaps one that will more closely look at market manipulation that prevents proper competition.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

This engine cranks out ~240ft-lbs correct?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (feels_road)*


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (feels_road)*

I dont like the black - shoulda gone with red.


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Air and water do mix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Air and water do mix* »_(Yes, before anyone says anything, you have to convince your other half when you're talking about buying a new car. to drive up in a new car unannounced is rude, stupid and shows you don't value her opinion/don't care what she thinks about finances.)

You forgot about having to sleep in the car! Better make sure that there's enough room to stretch out


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_ I'm not sure why they are using the 140 hp in the A3 anyway. 

With all of the delays, problems, getting a JSW TDI right now, where is VW going to get the diesel motors to put in the A3?








I told my wife the other night that I would not be surprised to see the 4 motion disappear and awd only be offered in Audi or Porsche. It's not like VW is doing a great job of promoting it anyway!


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_That is good news, but will that be enough to buffer out what ever it was that jacked up the prices last year? Hope so.

There were two issues that drove the price of diesel through the roof over the last couple of years. This is the lowest I have paid to diesel in four years. 
One - most if not all refineries did not set up for the additional steps of creating the low sulfur fuel. They chose to wait and react to the change in regulations rather than inventory the new and additional catalysts required to strip the sulfur. This also enabled them to deplete the old diesel inventroy. 
Two - Simple economics. Gas was also through the roof and refineries, states, and federal government make more money on gasoline. Most states have higher taxes on gasoline than on otr diesel. It was more profitable to run the lower distilates through the cracker to force them into gasoline. 
They all blamed it on reacting to the hurricanes!


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

If offered in the US, and if my current GTI were totalled and I needed to replace it, I would most definitely place this at or near the top of my list -- but only if offered in a four-door. If it only makes it to the US as a two-door, it's dead to me. I bought a four-door GTI as soon as they were available because the Golfs I owned before that weren't really what I wanted in terms of equipment, and I love my four-door GTI. Lowering fuel use would only be a huge benefit to me (this is very important to me; it's a shame that diesel choices in the US haven't included small four-door hatches or wagons until very recently).


----------



## pg_slc (Jan 23, 2002)

BRING IT!!


----------



## ftillier (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (kjclow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjclow* »_
There were two issues that drove the price of diesel through the roof over the last couple of years. This is the lowest I have paid to diesel in four years. 


You forget a third - the refining process produces both gasoline and diesel. The process can be tweaked to produce more of one or the other, but you cannot produce purely diesel (or purely gasoline). The US imports gasoline from europe, where all the diesel is needed but the gasoline has a significant surplus. This is a major contributor to the fact that gasoline is cheaper than diesel. It's an unwanted 'byproduct' of european diesel refining.
Diesel will always be more expensive than gasoline because of this.


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (ftillier)*

Hey VW of America
VW FOR THAT MATTER IF YOU CAN TRANSLATE! 
We are enthusiasts, we subscribe to your drive gear magazine, we buy magazines that feature VW's like PVW and we frequent boards like VW Vortex, MIVE, and CVO (among many)
If you look at our stats we spend money making our "old" cars better faster and more fun (if that is possible) When we have money we buy new cars made for enthusiasts like the Fahrenheit, R32, 20th, Drive Edition, Helios.... the list goes on. 
What I am saying is, the proof is in the numbers. We spend all this money on our older cars, when we could be buying a newer car that is already "pimp, baller, money, _______" (insert new for the week) 

We (I) would love to buy an out of the box Diesel performer. If its introduced in limited numbers like an R32 you can market it with the serial number/badge while testing the waters. 
Please do not look at the numbers for the MKV R32 when you are thinking about introducing a new product. Someone on your end sent us the wrong product because we asked for the manual gear box and did not get one. 
Much appreciated "Driver Found"


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vee6gti00)*

I also would like it in 3 door 
K thanks


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (ftillier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ftillier* »_ The US imports gasoline from europe, where all the diesel is needed but the gasoline has a significant surplus. This is a major contributor to the fact that gasoline is cheaper than diesel. It's an unwanted 'byproduct' of european diesel refining.
Yes, and I remember reading that Diesel was actually exported from the U.S. to Europe and other countries where it was in high demand.
As Feels_Road said we can't predict the future, but this car tickles my fancy enough that I would be very interested - even considering the uncertainty of Diesel pricing.


----------



## RGWFLY (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (feels_road)*

I wil take the one on the Left







........Oh yes I would love to see the GTD in the USA


----------



## Yoseppi (Aug 28, 2005)

Since they don't seem to be making the gli tdi anymore, this one would be amazing in a 2 door with the 6 speed.
Where do I send my deposit?
Oh wait, this is the US, we only get stodgy boring vehicles here, hell with bringing out a vehicle people would actually want.


----------



## DerGolfGTI (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

This looks like a really nice car. 
Diesel fueled vehicles in the US are not as attractive as in Europe due to fuel pricing / taxing. Which is too bad as there are some real advantages to diesel vehicles and I personally think they make a lot of sense while electric and hybrid technology advances to the point where they are more useful.
But I think this car would be a hard sell if its the same price as a gasoline powered GTI. I think VW would stand the best chance with this car if they can sell it here for $18-21k depending on options.
BTW, I'll take mine with a 6 speed, 2 doors, sunroof and heated sports seats...


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (ftillier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ftillier* »_The US imports gasoline from europe, where all the diesel is needed but the gasoline has a significant surplus.

I hate to say this but you seem a little confused. About 75% of the world's gasoline and diesel fuel are refined here in the US. Primarly around the Gulf Coast. The next largest portion of refineries is located in Russia. There is very little crude oil refining done in Europe.
The Middle East countries (OPEC) are starting to buld refineries next to the oilfields to lower the demand on our refineries and have tighter control over the total supply. It should also result in lower overall refinery costs since they eliminate one of the shipping steps. Currently, they ship crude to the US, we refine into fuel, and ship back to the Middle East.


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's the information I just got from one of the dealers I have been trying to get a JSW TDI from.
About the GTD. Here's whats showing in the VIM for 2010:
5K129L- GOLF 2-DR 2.0L TDI MANUAL
5K129M- GOLF 2-DR 2.0L TDI AUTOMATIC
5K194L- GOLF 4-DR 2.0L TDI MANUAL
5K194M- GOLF 4-DR 2.0L TDI AUTO
The model name GTD seems to have been changed to Golf TDI but with VW I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (kjclow)*

No, it's not changed, that's the Golf TDI. GTD will be in addition.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
VWoA could potentially offer the existing 140hp 2.0 TDI in a GTD package that would have some of the trim pieces of the European model, but not all. - jamie

I'd be happy with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (kjclow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjclow* »_
With all of the delays, problems, getting a JSW TDI right now, where is VW going to get the diesel motors to put in the A3?









So they can put the 170hp in the GTD but not in the A3?







Seems to me the 170hp engine in the A3 would mean better availability of the 140hp engine in the JSW unless they are the exact same engine only tuned differently. The A3 TDI is expected to start at $32,000. As the Golf has moved upscale with the Mk VI what are you getting for that extra $10,000 now?


_Modified by TWinbrook46636 at 6:42 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
I can see the problem in that most other available models are quite low volume these days, while the Tiguan likely needs the AddBlue solution (whereas the Jetta and Golf won't, since the available hp does not change a typical drive cycle, and Diesels don't normally run leaner with more hp, anyway). 


The Tiguan TDI with the 170hp engine gets about 1 mpg more than with the 140hp engine (in Europe) so I guess there is a teeny tiny bit to work with there to compensate for the UREA/emissions system in the U.S. It's the perfect engine for the Tiguan as it seems to be just enough hp to handle the heavier load while maintaining excellent fuel economy.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (TWinbrook46636)*

More power for same displacement/architecture means you can run taller gearing and likely get better BSFC at a given speed in top gear; explaining in part why the higher power engine may be getting better mpg. Not to mention 'bahn burning might call for taller gearing also.


----------



## Germanicus North (May 17, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

Interior center console is ugly.
I think each consecutive VW design is worse than the one before. It's like they were bought by Kia and Hyundai and the slick, shiny, plasticy Japanese design aesthetic is trickling down. What ever happened to simple aesthetic of German functionality. Why does every single interior feature have shiny chrome piping on it?


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

i would love to see this on this side of the pond. i won't get my hopes up though.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (RogueTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueTDI* »_More power for same displacement/architecture means you can run taller gearing and likely get better BSFC at a given speed in top gear; explaining in part why the higher power engine may be getting better mpg. Not to mention 'bahn burning might call for taller gearing also.

Yes, as I posted in the MkVI forum, gearing plays a large role:
... I was disappointed to see that the GTD's fuel economy seems about 8% lower than the 140 hp Golf TDI. While in the past, the 170 hp versions typically were listed as either using slightly less, or about the same. But then I found that the 140 hp MkVI Golf gets about 10% better mileage than the MkV Jetta. Apart from possible improvements to the engine, a look at the acceleration times seems to confirm that the gearing is different - and it is likely the more aggressive gearing (plus perhaps wider tires) that worsens the GTD's fuel economy - not the engine, per se.
At any rate, 0-62 times for the 140 hp US Jetta are about the same as those of the 170 hp German TDI Jetta:
MkV Jetta TDI 140 hp manual
6,7 / 9,7 / 11,5s 0-80 / 0-100 / 80-120 km/h
innerorts 7,1 city l/100km
außerorts 4,5 highway l/100km
kombiniert 5,5 combined l/100km
CO2-Emission kombiniert, g/km 143

MkV Jetta TDI 170 hp manual
6,0 / 8,5 / 11,0s 0-80 / 0-100 / 80-120 km/h
innerorts 7,1
außerorts 4,5
kombiniert 5,4
CO2-Emission kombiniert, g/km 143

MkVI Golf TDI 140hp manual
6,4 / 9,3 / 13,5s 0-80 / 0-100 / 80-120 km/h
innerorts 6,4
außerorts 4
kombiniert 4,9
CO2-Emission kombiniert, g/km 129


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (feels_road)*

where'd the 8% number come from?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (RogueTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueTDI* »_where'd the 8% number come from?

GTD press release:
_5.3 litres fuel per 100 kilometres (44.4 mpg). That corresponds to CO2 emissions of only 139 g/km_ 
VW Germany web site, MkVI 140hp Golf TDI :
_kombiniert 4,9 l/100km; CO2-Emission kombiniert, g/km 129_


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_So they can put the 170hp in the GTD but not in the A3?







Seems to me the 170hp engine in the A3 would mean better availability of the 140hp engine in the JSW unless they are the exact same engine only tuned differently. _Modified by TWinbrook46636 at 6:42 PM 4-1-2009_

From what I have read, the A3 is supposed to have the 140 hp TDI, same as the Jetta. http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
Engine specs are listed under the side view picture. Audi website also specs the 140 hp TDI engine for the A3

_Modified by kjclow at 3:28 PM 4-2-2009_


_Modified by kjclow at 3:32 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

this car will sell well in canada. 
i know i'll be buying one if it comes.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

I'm not as excited about this as I expected to be...I don't think the price in the US will be anywhere near reasonable. I'd expect this car with a manual transmission and the equivalent of autobahn and wheel/sunroof package around $30,000. The base car might even be $25,000-27,000.
Also, when you consider that you get a GTI or GLI for $200-$500 over invoice with promotional financing, but you will pay sticker or near sticker for this, it really is very much more expensive.
Without the 170PS engine, it would be a colossal waste of money.
But yes, I like the direction this is going.


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (NeoAtreides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeoAtreides* »_I'm not as excited about this as I expected to be...I don't think the price in the US will be anywhere near reasonable. I'd expect this car with a manual transmission and the equivalent of autobahn and wheel/sunroof package around $30,000. The base car might even be $25,000-27,000.


Price is going to be nuts. A direct Euro to USD conversion will make it over $36,000 USD. That's more than the R32


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Hydrokool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hydrokool* »_
Price is going to be nuts. A direct Euro to USD conversion will make it over $36,000 USD. That's more than the R32

Its about the price of the GTI in Europe. Does a GTi cost $35 in the US?


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Hydrokool)*

even VWOA isnt so stupid as to ask 30k for this thing, or anywhere close.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (RogueTDI)*

I know everyone likes to talk about the $22,000 GTI (it's now $23,000 and change), but most customers want at least some options.
The Jetta Sportwagen in diesel with a manual, sunroof and wheels retails for $25,170, and I like a bit more equipment than that. An autobahn GTI is $26,00 and change with a manual transmission (MSRP).
I think the car would start between $25,500 and $26,500, sunroof and wheels or DSG would put it solidly into the $27-$28,000 range. Add nav and you're going over $30,000. Maxed out GLI (no body kit) $30,880. I realize everyone is paying at least a grand less than this, but on a diesel model dealerships are going to expect MSRP, at least at first.
That's what I think the target price would be. I also don't think they can do it for that unless they certify the 170PS engine across the board, and it's an incredible risk...so, no, I don't think they'll sell this thing for $30,000 in the US.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (kjclow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjclow* »_
From what I have read, the A3 is supposed to have the 140 hp TDI, same as the Jetta. http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
Engine specs are listed under the side view picture. Audi website also specs the 140 hp TDI engine for the A3


The A3 TDI will have the 140 hp engine. I was just saying that for $32,000 + it should have the 170 hp version and Quattro. The GTD, Tiguan and Passat should get this engine also making certification more than worthwhile. I'm not holding my breath though.


_Modified by TWinbrook46636 at 10:26 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (NeoAtreides)*

I think your numbers are about $1,000 too high, and don't forget the $1,300 tax credit from the government.
But I agree, this would be a car aimed at enthusiasts, only, and would IMO simply not sell without the better engine (which we know is costly to certify unless it can be stuck someplace else, as well).
The only thing left that could work would be a GTD "trim level" that packages leather (otherwise not available), sports suspension, HIDs, and slight exterior accents for, say, $2,000 - $2,500, or so.


----------



## AJS (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

Please Bring it. I need a new Diesel


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (AJS)*

Please, for once, throw us a friggin' bone, Volkswagen. Heck, at least bring it to Canada so we can try and buy it on the gray market!
I can see that in addition to chiptuning, lowering will be required, though; that GTD sits like an SUV, geez!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (ASurroca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ASurroca* »_I can see that in addition to chiptuning, lowering will be required, though; that GTD sits like an SUV, geez!

I like my cars to handle well and to be drivable in all situations. For me, it sits about perfect. Much lower, I couldn't get up my drive way, and I am sure it would destroy it's nice handling/cruiser compromise, as well - if not unbalance the good handling altogether.
200hp / 310ft-lbs with ECU tuning from upsolute.








...fixing E to U....


_Modified by feels_road at 2:16 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (captain coordination)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
I like my cars to handle well and to be drivable in all situations. For me, it sits about perfect. Much lower, I couldn't get up my drive way, and I am sure it would destroy it's nice handling/cruiser compromise, as well - if not unbalance the good handling altogether.
200hp / 310ft-lbs with ECE tuning from upsolute.









THAT'S pretty cool...


----------



## jbrandon (Feb 15, 2003)

man oh man, i've been waiting for 10yrs now for a GOLF TDI 4motion!! If they make the GTD available in 4motion, then I am sold...otherwise I still think +$33K for a hatchback is too much regardless of mpg.
So lets hope someting happens...otherwise it will be a MKVI GTI for me in 2010-2011.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

i am very excited about the possiblility of this car in the USA. If I can get it with 4 doors, leather interior, and old-tech manual transmission AND if I can't get that same set up in a passat wagon, then I'd sign up to buy it, today,


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Foxtrot 3)*

gimme a 2-door please...I agree foxtrot. Why do we need extra doors. Simple is better.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (DAVEG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAVEG* »_gimme a 2-door please...I agree foxtrot. Why do we need extra doors.

Because some of us have friends


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Hajduk)*

170 hp under 30k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjrusso45 (Sep 4, 2002)

I guess once these hit dealers I will have to just walk in and throw my wallet on the salesman's desk. "Take it!, give me the car!"


----------



## fusion01 (Jul 15, 2006)

Not been on the VWVortex for quite some time... seems the MK5 GTI after many years doesn't command the same level of fanaticism it once did... lol. Anyway, decent engine etc etc etc but CHRIST. DOES THIS CAR LOOK WRONG. Thank god I got a MK5 when it was new and they looked good. The MK6 has been butchered and I'd in no way be tempted to upgrade. IT actually looks SMALLER. Whomever took over head of design @ VW has a joint in one hand and an acid cap swallowed off the other. Nuff said. MK5 - RIP...


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (fusion01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fusion01* »_Not been on the VWVortex for quite some time... seems the MK5 GTI after many years doesn't command the same level of fanaticism it once did... lol. Anyway, decent engine etc etc etc but CHRIST. DOES THIS CAR LOOK WRONG. Thank god I got a MK5 when it was new and they looked good. The MK6 has been butchered and I'd in no way be tempted to upgrade. *IT actually looks SMALLER.* Whomever took over head of design @ VW has a joint in one hand and an acid cap swallowed off the other. Nuff said. MK5 - RIP...


And that's a bad thing?? Do you prefer a GTI to resemble a minivan?
The GTI 5 is an abomination. Its the one VW I would never own. The 6 can't come soon enough.


----------



## redleg (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (kjclow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjclow* »_
With all of the delays, problems, getting a JSW TDI right now, where is VW going to get the diesel motors to put in the A3?








I told my wife the other night that I would not be surprised to see the 4 motion disappear and awd only be offered in Audi or Porsche. It's not like VW is doing a great job of promoting it anyway! 

That's not necessarily a bad thing, as long a Audi ONLY offers Quattro cars. VW and Audi need to differentiate their cars with more than just trim.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (redleg)*

I don't know...The problem with 4motion is that it's only offered on maxed out cars. Even when they did the 4motion 1.8t Passat it only came in one trim and was a huge premium over the base car.
This might be one place where a bit of forced adoption (like with DSG) might be a good thing-offer 4motion on 25% of 2.0T Jettas (Wolfsburg). and offer as an order-only on the base car. Distribute them heavily in northern and northwestern states, where old ladies buy Subaru for "The cheap AWD".
I realize this would be a risky experiment, but I'd at least like to see a financial outlook based on the idea...but, priorities...I understand.


_Modified by NeoAtreides at 3:33 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## nathan (Feb 16, 1999)

Yum.


----------



## VR6ators (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (nathan)*

im gonna go out on a limb here and say... mmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (VR6ators)*

So I've been reading things around the webbernets regarding the BMW 123D. The rumor is that it might come to the US. Seems like it would be very similar to the GTD and would compete directly with it. I saw one here in Austin last year in front of GSD&M the BMW ad agency. Makes me think that maybe it really is coming here and that VW wants to play in that space too.
So many choices in Diesel hatchbacks! Okay, well just two - but that's two more than we had before.


_Modified by 85GTI at 8:13 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_So many choices in Diesel hatchbacks! Okay, well just two - but that's two more than we had before.


And even those two "choices" are rather virtual at the moment...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

So, according to the official US MkVI specs, the _regular_ TDI *indeed does get a sport suspension.*







Although it seems to sit 1cm higher than the GTI (which is fine with me). XDS would have been nice. 

pdf files:
*Golf:*
http://media.vw.com/article_do...10477
*GTI:* 
http://media.vw.com/article_do...10476


----------



## Visheau (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (imhondude)*

I'd consider giving a nut for this
must have


----------



## DC Josh (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (Visheau)*

So why the 140 hp engine as opposed to the 170?


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_So, according to the official US MkVI specs, the _regular_ TDI *indeed does get a sport suspension.*







Although it seems to sit 1cm higher than the GTI (which is fine with me). XDS would have been nice. 

pdf files:
*Golf:*
http://media.vw.com/article_do...10477
[ 
Hadn't seen that yet. I love all of the TDI exclusive options for the Golf. Pity it's going to have "cloth" interior-I guess it will look spray painted in like in the Tiguan and Routan. YUCK


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_So, according to the official US MkVI specs, the _regular_ TDI *indeed does get a sport suspension.*







Although it seems to sit 1cm higher than the GTI (which is fine with me). XDS would have been nice. 

pdf files:
*Golf:*
http://media.vw.com/article_do...10477
*GTI:* 
http://media.vw.com/article_do...10476









Nice.
I'd hope the 140hp could be comfortably boosted to at least 150-160hp in the aftermarket.
But the available options/features are pretty nice, and if the Golf is even 100lbs lighter it might be good overall. The Jetta TDI I drove didnt have enough acceleration for me. 
Will definitely opt for GTD first though.



_Modified by RogueTDI at 3:29 PM 4-10-2009_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (volkswagen vagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagen vagen* »_So why the 140 hp engine as opposed to the 170?









Because that one is certified for the US, the other one isn't. And currently, VW does not sell enough cars in the US to justify the exorbitant cost of federalizing yet another engine.
However, whatever they did, even with this engine the acceleration specs are closer to the Euro GTD than to the Euro 140hp engine.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (feels_road)*

hopefully they didnt sell out on the gearing??


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (RogueTDI)*

Yeah, it's the EU version, but wow, this looks gorgeous







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Far as I can tell the main difference with the EU version is the front radiator ducting/facia. I'd take the euro front end over the american version. It might be functionally different for different driving conditions, but I'd probably do a retrofit.


































_Modified by RogueTDI at 1:32 AM 4-11-2009_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (RogueTDI)*

Not only that, but by every indication we will actually get this color, shark metallic blue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (feels_road)*

sure to be a popular color. I definitely like it.


----------



## mrjoshm (Jul 24, 2003)

Performance diesel? I'll buy it.


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Daskoupe)*

like the car, hate the wheels


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

please vw. take my canadian dollars in exchange for one of these! i'll pay cash!


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (okanTDI)*

Acquaintance advises that the Rabbit/Golf GT Tdi is coming to US in December 2009.
Hope the info is good...


----------



## kjclow (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (Hajduk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hajduk* »_
Because some of us have friends









Also, insurance is lower on a 4 door than a 2 door. Something to consider espically if you have or will have teenage drivers.


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled (captain coordination)*

so, is this still just rumored for the US? Does anyone have the available options on the 2010 Golf TDI? My friend wants to buy one and he wanted more info.


----------



## v double u (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: New Golf GTD Unveiled ([email protected])*

Don't waste the money and time. Bring the 1.4L TFSI Supercharged and Turbocharged powerplant to the U.S. market. Diesel is not the answer currently. Too expensive, put the money into upgrading emissions and create a "Clean TFSI", you know?


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

_Quote »_Volkswagen is touting the new Golf GTD, launched in Germany today, as the GTI of diesels. That's because the GTD is based on the petrol GTI but with one fundamental difference: the engine. The car uses a 2.0-litre direct injection common rail turbo diesel motor good for 125kW (170hp) at 4,200rpm. While this may not exactly match the GTI's 155kW (211hp) the GTD excels where most diesel-heads expect it to and that is in torque delivery. Peak pulling force is 350Nm made between 1,750rpm and 2,500rpm.
Performance is said to rival that of more powerful petrol-driven cars. The 0 - 100km/h sprint takes place in 8.1 seconds and top speed is 220km/h (136.7mph). When fitted with the standard 6-speed manual transmission the GTD returns a fuel economy figure of 5.3 litres per 100km (53.3 UK mpg) which goes with a C02 figure of 139g/km. The quick-changing DGS version has a claimed fuel economy of 5.6 litres per 100km (50.44 UK mpg), equating to C02 emissions of 147g/km. Theoretically then the GTD can travel for over 1,000km (621 miles) on a single tank of diesel from its 55 litre tank.
The car's sporting intentions are clear even from a visual point of view. GTI-inspired bits include the chrome horizontal stripes on the front grille, standard fog lights and twin chrome tailpipes. The chassis has been lowered by 15mm and 17-inch wheels with 225 section tyres.
Inside the GTD features sports seats similar to those in the GTI but feature the same "Jacky" fabric pattern with a light grey colour diamond stripe pattern instead of a red like in the GTI. A three-spoke leather steering wheel is featured. Other equipment includes an RCD 210 radio system, automatic climate control, ESP with countersteer assist and VW's ParkPilot system.
Prices start at €27,475 (US$38,100) for the 6-speed manual and €29,350 (US$40,700) for the DSG version. The five-door will cost an extra €765 (US$1,060) over the three-door prices.

http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...euros


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

All these nice pictures of this beautiful smokin' hot car. I must say I'm getting a little moist.
Bring it VW. Please. Bring it.


_Modified by 85GTI at 9:11 PM 7-1-2009_


----------

